# Didn't imagine receiving a porn picture from a breeder



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Just looking at the page it is probably best to pass on this breeder anyway. The fact that they have 6 puppies readily available right now is questionable.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

This sounds like someone visiting or living in the household saw your text and sent that photo, then deleted it so the owner of the phone (and likely the poodles) would never know about it. I found Yi's FB page and photos, and I think I know why someone was mean enough to do this. I'll bet if you call to speak to either of them directly they won't know a thing about it, but there's too much hate going around for them not to be told.

OFA shows that breeder had the option to make comments. He did, noting: D3a Persistent Pupillary Membranes - Iris to Iris. So the sire passed the eye test, but breeder left the notation. Persistent pupillary membranes, or PPM, are strands of pigmented tissue which arise from the *iris* collarette which attaches to another surface of the *iris*, or lens or cornea of the eye, whether in canines, humans or other species. 

Whether any of the pups inherited this remains to be seen. I give him or his partner props for being truthful about this.


----------



## earl5 (Apr 29, 2021)

milktea said:


> I found a breeder on AKC marketplace: Double Happiness Kennels - Poodle Puppies For Sale - Born on 12/05/2020. After searching their sire and dam's information on ofa.org. The sire's eye exam shows normal but with breeder's options noted. I don't know how large the problem is so I text-messaged the breeder directly asking about it. The breeder replied "what to sex" with a nude woman picture. I copied and pasted the phone number directly and double checked the phone number is correct. I have reported the issue to AKC website. Just a warning if you are thinking about buying from this breeder. Definitely worth considering before contacting them...


Well, we bought one the the puppies. And the dog is just great. We texted them about something and the image they set up as their contact image.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Call Yi or whoever the breeder is and let him know he needs to change his cellphone password.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Limited registration is pretty typical for breeders selling to pet homes. 

And, yeah, the decent thing to do when you suspect someone's business account has been compromised is to tell them. They need to know exactly what happened so they can initiate damage control. My boy Pogo's breeder got hacked too, a while back. I started getting scam emails saying she had been robbed overseas and needed money wired to her. The Internet can be an ugly place. Folks gotta take care of other folks.


----------



## earl5 (Apr 29, 2021)

Vita said:


> Call Yi or whoever the breeder is and let him know he needs to change his cellphone password.


good idea I will


----------



## earl5 (Apr 29, 2021)

Dogs4Life said:


> Just looking at the page it is probably best to pass on this breeder anyway. The fact that they have 6 puppies readily available right now is questionable.


If it is a litter, doesn't that sort of seem like they are ready to go to homes? Being born on the same day and all.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

earl5 said:


> If it is a litter, doesn't that sort of seem like they are ready to go to homes? Being born on the same day and all.


They just mean that most reputable breeders have waiting lists or have puppies sold well before they are ready to leave. So it can be a red flag if they have many puppies available to go home immediately. But some breeders may do things differently.


----------



## earl5 (Apr 29, 2021)

Raindrops said:


> They just mean that most reputable breeders have waiting lists or have puppies sold well before they are ready to leave. So it can be a red flag if they have many puppies available to go home immediately. But some breeders may do things differently.


When we called, they were ready to go immidiately, and 8 weeks old and only 1 left and he is the best dog ever.


----------



## earl5 (Apr 29, 2021)

earl5 said:


> When we called, they were ready to go immidiately, and 8 weeks old and only 1 left and he is the best dog ever.


And maybe if there are waiting lists, maybe the breeder is into making mass amounts of money, which to me is really a negative thing to do, to just make the dogs be bred so much, what, there are actual waiting lists, that is a red flag to me.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

earl5 said:


> And maybe if there are waiting lists, maybe the breeder is into making mass amounts of money, which to me is really a negative thing to do, to just make the dogs be bred so much, what, there are actual waiting lists, that is a red flag to me.


There can be waiting lists specifically because they’re _not_ breeding very much. Definitely not a red flag. I personally know one person who is considering breeding his girl, and he wouldn’t go ahead until all potential puppies had homes lined up. He’s not a salesperson. He doesn’t want to be advertising litters on the ground and scrambling to find buyers. It’s all about bettering his chosen breed.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Every good breeder I've encountered keeps some form of waiting list. They just vary in how they do it. Some won't breed the dog until they have several interested buyers on a list and perhaps even deposits. Others don't start the list until they know the breeding has taken. 

As far as having available puppies, again, it varies. I got my boy Pogo because he was part of a huge litter; there were at least three more puppies than reservations on the waiting list. I got Galen because his original buyer deferred. Things happen.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

I know my breeder wasn't expecting eleven puppies in the litter my pup is from.


----------



## Misteline (Mar 10, 2019)

Evelyn was part of a huge litter, sixteen if I remember correctly, but also an oops litter. His breeder had just added his mother to her program and she was unexpectedly already pregnant when she came to the breeder. I actually only found out about him on accident and I wasn't actively looking at his breeder at the time because I knew she had already had her litters for the year. She placed most of the litter very quickly, but he was one of three left over at 4 months old. I was very lucky and ended up with a lovely puppy with a wonderful temperament. Its important to be aware of red flags and investigate them, but sometimes there's an acceptable explanation. Evelyn is definitely not well bred, but he suits my needs and I've made sure to insure him in case of any major genetic issues.


----------

